# Just made a nice video to put on youtube....helpful



## CallaCobra (Apr 14, 2007)

I compiled some slowed down swings of pros and created a video.

watching some of these swings helped me out on the course today, especially coming off the tee

YouTube - Great Swings of the PGA Tour
what do ya think?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Those are super demonstrations on swing techniques, excellent training aid...

Del


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice, thank you.
And wow can Sergio turn, impossible for an old guy like me, would put me in traction


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I noticed the same thing about Sergio's swing. It just made me ache a little more this morning. Thanks for putting those demo swings up.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I love how low sergio gets his hands. He's so quick to the ball from the top. Body and arms in unison. Shows why he's such a great ball striker. I wouldn't be suprised if he won a major really soon.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

He's gotta putt better.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks .


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea, is definitely a streaky putter. He has been doing well recently. The streakiness shows by the run he made on the back nine at the Player's on Sunday. His putting was phenomenal.

BTW, cool video. This is the type of thing that can help tons if you ever get a chance to see your own swing like this.


----------

